# Apologetics quiz



## RickyReformed (Dec 22, 2004)

http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=738&amp;first=yes

At the end, it will tell you in which camp you 'fit'. I didn't like what camp I was categorized as. Don't ask either - I refuse to answer on the grounds that it might incriminate me.

I hope this aint a dupe topic, either.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 22, 2004)

77% Van Tillian Presupp


----------



## turmeric (Dec 22, 2004)

Classical - according to the quiz. This is R.C.Sproul's fault, you know!


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 22, 2004)

87% Presupp. I was awarded with the Van Til picture.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 22, 2004)

Shouldn't an apologist be well versed enough in all styles to be able to draw on each at any given situation? 

I don't know that I even agree with the strict separation/categorization.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 22, 2004)

How is it that the only apologetics stuff I've ever read has been pre-sup but I only registered a 30% ??????

Now I'm really confused.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Dec 22, 2004)

Boy, I gotta do more study on apologetics. It said I was a classical apologist and that I have learned alot from C.S. Lewis and Geisler, niether of which I have ever read or studied on this particular topic. Must be Sproul's fault, yeah, that's the ticket.:bigsmile:


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 22, 2004)

That's what it said about me (60%)! And I've only read Lewis' Screwtape Letters.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 22, 2004)

I think some of the confusion stems from the questions. If I were to write an apologetics quiz, and I won't, mind you, I would probably do different questions.

I wonder where Paul Manata would fall?

[Edited on 12--23-04 by Draught Horse]


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 23, 2004)

That's it! I'm gonna sue these guys! ...For theological pain and suffering. Fred...'you think I've got a case?


----------



## bigheavyq (Dec 23, 2004)

This is not an accurate test, I would consider myself a presupp but some of those questions can appeal to many methods here are my numbers

57% presup
53% classical
47% evidential 
37% fideist 
0% atheist


----------



## Bryan (Dec 23, 2004)

Reformed/Presuppositional Apologist 76%

Classical Apologist 73%

Evidentialist 56%

Fideist 33%

Atheist 0%

It seems being in the middle of one of Van Till's book has influenced me 

Bryan
SDG

Bryan
SDG


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 23, 2004)

My "profile"

Reformed/Presuppositional Apologist 80% 
Classical Apologist 60% 
Fideist 40% 
Evidentialist 20% 
Atheist 0% 

Hey! What happened to those neat little space bars???
Can _anybody_ score 100% Besides an atheist???
Pau-aul... ? You're uh-up... !


----------



## Ivan (Dec 23, 2004)

Classical...is that good?


----------



## JohnV (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm not even going to go there. All I'm worried about is whether I'm equipped for the challenges.


----------



## JohnV (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> John, even though you're one of the oldest here... you still can have some fun. Time to branch out. I mean, don't you get bored seeing how many grandkids can stick to the ceiling with denture bond?





If that's the test, then that's evidential, isn't it? 

Naw, I'm just a stick in the mud for things like this. I never get pulled in.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 23, 2004)

I thought I leaned Presupp. But according to them I'm 63% Classical. Those questions defintely need rewording.


----------



## doulosChristou (Dec 23, 2004)

I know very little about apologetical methods. My results were:

Reformed/Presuppositional Apologist 80% 
Evidentialist 23% 
Fideist 20% 
Classical Apologist 0% 
Atheist 0% 

It also said that I "may have considered going to Westminster to study theology." Now how did it know that?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 23, 2004)

Can't wait for DH to come home and take this quiz!

John DePoe...(who is this?)
Classical Apologist

Reformed/Presupposisional Apologist....90%
Evidentialist...........................................90%
Classical Apologist................................. 90%
Fideist (what is this also?).....................10%
Atheist (get real!).....................................0%


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 23, 2004)

A Fideist is one who believes that their faith is not truly "faith" if it has any reasoning behind it, and basically tries to live on blind faith, though they may not like to put it in those words.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 23, 2004)

TY...

Well there is always the arguement of head knowledge vs. heart knowledge...

sometimes you KNOW it all...but you're not sure how much of it has gotton to your heart and then you wonder about your faith and then your salvation and then you go looking for more head knowledge to reassure your heart and then...well you're back at the beginning again. (I just gave up pondering this...I'm God's and that's that!)


----------



## Dan.... (Dec 23, 2004)

Reformed/Presuppositional Apologist 77% 
Classical Apologist 63% 
Evidentialist 13% 
Fideist 10% 
Atheist 0%


....so did anyone score greater than 0% for atheist? 

[Edited on 23-12-2004 by Dan....]


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dan...._
> Reformed/Presuppositional Apologist 77%
> Classical Apologist 63%
> Evidentialist 13%
> ...



That was exactly my score, I think.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 23, 2004)

> You scored as Classical Apologist.
> 
> You are a classical apologist! Marshaling arguments first based on competing worldviews, you can show reasons to believe in the Christian faith. You have learned much from C. S. Lewis, Norman Geisler, and Peter Kreeft.



Should I be pleased by my quiz results? ... or does this tell me I need to study some more and then ask the prof for a retest?


----------



## Irishcat922 (Dec 23, 2004)

Is this like one of those spiritual gift tests?


----------



## blhowes (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dan...._
> ....so did anyone score greater than 0% for atheist?


I'd rather not talk about it.

For that matter, I'd rather not talk about the Fideist or Evidentialist scores either. 

[Edited on 12-23-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## Presbyrino (Dec 23, 2004)

I've just begun to study and scratch the surface on pressup. apolegtics. I'm finishing up Schaeffer's Trilogy and currently working through Bahnsen's VanTil Apologetics. I've never read anything by Plantinga. I always thought the Classical and evidentialist were synanomous. 

Here's my results:

Result You scored as Reformed/Presuppositional Apologist. 

You do apologetics in the tradition of reformed and presuppostional apologists. You may have considered going to Westminster to study theology. You've studies important works by Van Til, Francis Schaeffer, and Alvin Plantinga.

Reformed/Presuppositional Apologist 83%
Classical Apologist 57%
Evidentialist 13%
Atheist 0%
Fideist 0%


----------



## Presbyrino (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 87% Presupp. I was awarded with the Van Til picture.



Me too. :bigsmile:

I think I'll frame mine.


----------



## doulosChristou (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sntijerina_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



I got the picture of the young fellow with glasses and "tall" hair. Is that Van Til?


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 23, 2004)

I think that is Van Til.
Plantinga holds that belief in God is properly basic and does not need to be proven. Examples of properly basic beliefs are : the existence of other minds, other worlds, etc. It is a variety of presuppositionalism although I have never been convinced by it. Nevertheless, that camp has produced some good thinkers.

Also known as Reformed Epistemology.

[Edited on 12--23-04 by Draught Horse]


----------



## cupotea (Dec 23, 2004)

You scored as Reformed/Presuppositional Apologist. 

You do apologetics in the tradition of reformed and presuppostional apologists. You may have considered going to Westminster to study theology. You've studies important works by Van Til, Francis Schaeffer, and Alvin Plantinga.

Reformed/Presuppositional Apologist 57% 
Fideist 47% 
Classical Apologist 43% 
Evidentialist 30% 
Atheist 17%

How did I score 17% atheist?

[Edited on 12-23-2004 by Steadfast]


----------



## Authorised (Dec 23, 2004)

The quiz called me an 80% evidentialist


*runs and hides*


Any book reccomendations?

[Edited on 23-12-2004 by Authorised]


----------



## JohnV (Dec 23, 2004)

5

That is, it takes 5 tubes to stick one kid to the wall. If I want them on the ceiling I need duct tape, heavy duty. 

[Edited on 24-12-2004 by JohnV]


----------



## cornelius vantil (Dec 23, 2004)

all i can say is AMEN, i too was awarded the Van Til pictire!!!!

Reformed/Presuppositional Apologist.......................97% 
Classical Apologist....................................................73% 
Evidentialist..............................................................30% 
Fideist.......................................................................10% 
Atheist........................................................................0% 


Herminio


----------



## turmeric (Dec 23, 2004)

Has anyone noticed that these percentages don't add up?


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah I saw that too.


----------



## Peter (Dec 23, 2004)

You are an atheist! You spend hours studying Friedrick Nietzche, Bertrand Russell, and J. L. Mackie. When Christians try to give you reasons to believe, you won't give them the time of day because they are deleusional fools.







Deleusional fools.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 24, 2004)

(Thinks Peter did that on purpose! LOL!)

Everyone else is getting VanTil?

Does this mean I did better or worse than the men?!

I think the scores are meant how much you are (or rely on) in that particular area...not as a whole. (ie...how much you use pre-sup, classical, etc)....which means....(I think I did better...nah nah!)


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> I want to see what the answers those who got high presupp % are. Can anyone take the time to copy the questions and tell us how you answerd them?



Now that would be cheating, wouldn't it?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 24, 2004)

First time through:
My answers were all _either_ agree or disagree. There were a couple I changed from 1/2 way (mediating position), to one direction or another. That gave me an "80." I also answered the "properly basic" question in the negative, because I didn't think it was really van-til-presup. And based on the above note by DH (Jacob), it is Plantinga.

So I changed it. And now I am a 100% PRESUPPOSITIONALIST!!!!

Answers:

Nope. I'm editing to remove. Will send you a u2u if requested.
Paul M--sending your way right now

[Edited on 12-24-2004 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## alwaysreforming (Dec 24, 2004)

Evidentialist 87% 
Classical Apologist 67% 
Reformed/Presuppositional Apologist 17% 
Atheist 0% 
Fideist 0% 

I was just relieved to find out I wasn't an atheist!

(PS. Please don't show Paul Manata my scores; he'll be ashamed of me!)


----------



## turmeric (Dec 24, 2004)

I was a 40% Fideist because I think if God doesn't effectually call someone, all the argument in the world won't convince them. A Fideist? Moi?


----------



## JohnV (Dec 24, 2004)

Bad news! Polygrip only lasts a short while. Half way through the night the kid fell off the wall. Duct tape is still holding, though. But I just don't recommend this type of thing; its awful hard to feed them when they're stuck to the ceiling. It was easier with the one on the wall. 

One question: do they make a super Polygrip, like a Polygrip with superglue mixed in?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 24, 2004)

Tests like these have very limited value anyway. And no matter how carefully they're worded, something is lost in a true/false test that makes essays superior (unless its basic math).

Paul, without a doubt, I'd take a lesson in presupp apologetics and practical apologetics from you any day of the week. Including Sunday.


----------



## JohnV (Dec 24, 2004)

I put the Polygrip away, and took a look at the quiz. 

I'd like to put the questions in this thread because I think that they are very well crafted questions for the purposes intended, but that's not the same as saying that the questions are good for all the intentions of those taking the quiz. I'm very impressed with the set-up. Someone did their homework, for sure.

But that's not how I scored the quiz. I gave it a mediocre rating. It does a good job at analyzing the answers (yes, I took the quiz) but it does not really tell you what it purports to tell you. It rates you according to someone's analysis of the distinctions between the various views, but who defines that? For example, as an Evidentialist I would define the distinctions differently; and as a Presuppositionalist, differently again, and as a Classist again somewhat differently. There is a reason why someone believes one way and not another way, and the one will not agree with the other that one particular tenet of his view is wrong or right. So the analyses will be different. That I think is the weakness of this quiz. 

On the other hand, how carefully did you consider the propositions given? And did you really answer as you should have according to what you believe? The propositions are crafted, and so they are stated in terms you may not have agreed with, and yet you are asked to rate your agreement or disagreement with them. There is a middle option, one right in between disagree and agree, but that does not really supply the needed way out of some propostions. How many would you have worded differently? How many didn't you like to give an answer to because it didn't really convey the truth of what you believe? How many were unnecessary or alien to truth?

Take heart. If you scored high in an area that you thought you disagree with, its because it is analytical of the answers you gave compared to the answers they expected of their crafting, not necessarily of your beliefs. I think that it would be beneficial to all of us to discuss some of these propositions, and then maybe we would change our minds on how we would answer to them.


----------



## Apologus (Jan 10, 2005)

Wow.... almost an accurate quiz. 
67% Evidentialist
63 % Classical


----------



## ARStager (Jan 10, 2005)

Anyone know why they said I was 17% atheist? 

Boy, I'm screwed up.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARStager_
> Anyone know why they said I was 17% atheist?
> 
> Boy, I'm screwed up.



I think they should confiscate your membership to this board. You can't be reformed and 17% atheist :bigsmile:


----------



## turmeric (Jan 10, 2005)

What if he's really only 15%?


----------



## ARStager (Jan 10, 2005)

I agree. I should write a letter to my session, too. 

"Guys, about that profession of faith...yeah...uh..."


----------



## gwine (Jan 11, 2005)

Andrew asks:

Anyone know why they said I was 17% atheist? 

Boy, I'm screwed up. 

17% just means that you answered 1 of the 6 questions of an atheist bent in the affirmative. Just like a 67% for Classical Apologist means you agree with 2/3 of the questions about that area.

This is also why the totals don't have to add up to 100%. Of course, if you would have gotten 100% atheist and 100% presup, then I would have to say you are 100% lying. 

That's how I understand it. I forgot my score, but I am for sure 100% certifiable.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> In ancient Greece an atheist has been used to define people who do not acknowledge the 'gods' of the state (cf. Plato's 'Apology'). So, you're atheistic towards the 'god' of humanism, pluralism, evolutionary naturalism, feminism, antinomianism, reason, science, etc.
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd make you feel better...



And the god of statism. Paul, what do you think of the Apologetic works of Rushdoony? Like By What Standard, The One and the Many, etc.? I have found him unbelievably clear on issues of authority and absolutes.


----------



## bigheavyq (Jan 11, 2005)

why can't an atheist be a presuppositionalist, just because his presuppositions are wrong?


----------



## Ianterrell (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> John, even though you're one of the oldest here... you still can have some fun. Time to branch out. I mean, don't you get bored seeing how many grandkids can stick to the ceiling with denture bond?


----------



## openairboy (Jan 11, 2005)

Reformed/Presuppositional Apologist

67% 
Evidentialist

67% 
Classical Apologist

50% 
Fideist

17% 
Atheist

0% 


At least I am 0% atheist. Oh, I think I was awarded a picture of Van Til, but it looks like he is sporting a pompadour.

openairboy

[Edited on 12-1-2005 by openairboy]


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jan 15, 2005)

You are a classical apologist! Marshaling arguments first based on competing worldviews, you can show reasons to believe in the Christian faith. You have learned much from C. S. Lewis, Norman Geisler, and Peter Kreeft.






Classical Apologist 67%
Reformed/Presuppositional Apologist 63%
Evidentialist 60%
Fideist 3%
Atheist 0%

I demand a RECOUNT! I'm a presuppositionalist! I am! I am! I am!


----------

